# VOTE! Best Skyscraper of 2009!



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Meaning Burj Halifa (because it was n't oficially completed by Dec 31), I vote Trump, because of height


----------



## barnizura (Feb 5, 2008)

Aqua is good, but I don't like its top, so my vote is for St. Regis Hotel - beauty of simplicity.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Aqua :happy: 
2. Trump Tower Chicago :yes:
3. One Bryant Park (BoA) 
4. China WTC III :|
5. St. Regis Hotel uke:


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Voted for Aqua kay: It really stands out among the rest (easily forgettable designs)


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Aqua first, then Trump Tower.*


----------



## carmeloo (Jan 5, 2007)

First Aqua for uniqueness


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

St Regis looks so bland and uninspiring. How could it have so many votes.hno:
My vote went to Trump Chicago. An icon of a tower that has made a very visible impact on the Chicago skyline, and brilliant finishing.


----------



## fordgtman1992 (Mar 6, 2008)

Trump 

Aqua is ugly


----------



## Alex12 (Nov 25, 2009)

St Regis

(Trump looks like shit imo. Like something from Sim City 2000)


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

1. Aqua
2. Trump International Hotel & Tower 
3. Bank of America Tower


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

shabangabang said:


> St Regis looks so bland and uninspiring. How could it have so many votes.hno:
> .


^^
Mexican nationalism... hno:


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Trump is the best!


----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

Trump International Hotel & Tower then the Bank of America Tower, look elegant. It took a while for my mind to confirm that the Trump Tower wasn't computer generated heheh.

My #1 choice is Aqua, looks like a topographic map!


----------



## đalski (May 20, 2010)

Aqua!!! Beautiful


----------



## Morf (Apr 27, 2010)

Trump International Hotel & Tower


----------



## gentem (Apr 19, 2010)

Trump is the way to go! You have 5-6 terraces...

Distant second is Aqua, which is non-useful beauty and difficult to maintain


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

1. Trump Tower Chicago
Aqua is just ugly


----------



## Smuggler (Jul 6, 2006)

Aqua!!!


----------



## niztnanot (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Aqua
2. St. Regis
3. Bank of America


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Compared to the other towers i don't really see why the Torre Libertad is in this list, i think in many (fairly unknown) Asian and European city's there were much bigger and prettier projects.

Ontopic: they all deserve to win (exept #5 ) but Trump Tower is just simply in another league. Very good height, design, cladding and position in the Chicago Skyline. Runner up is Bank Of America NY, its so brutal and i absolutely love the spire 

Aqua is unique but not my taste, i think facades like that work better on other type of buildings like musea or theaters rather than highrise buildings.

The China building is impressive with its 330 meter, but i think the cladding looks boring as hell. 

The mexican tower looks like one out of thousands, maybe its round shape adds a bit to it, but its not a memorable building at all.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

I've always really liked the Bank of America Tower, so that's what my vote goes to.

I think the Aqua looks a bit tacky. :dunno:


----------



## Sandro Bernardo (Jul 26, 2008)

Bank of America Tower kay:


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

The Aqua tower is hideous, it is a few decades too late. I vote for BoA.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Trump International Hotel & Tower. Great tower!


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

aqua!!.. is amazing


----------



## filipu94 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had a little problem between Aqua and Trump.

My decision:

1. Trump International Hotel & Tower


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll go with Aqua.


----------



## darsi (Oct 11, 2009)

Aqua also


----------



## ppastorjr (Apr 4, 2009)

Aqua Chicago Building


----------



## rafqy nandi (Jun 12, 2010)

aqua building in great good


----------



## [{x}] (Jul 23, 2009)

1. China World Trade III
2. Trump International
3. Bank of America
4. St Regis
5. Aqua

I really like the style of the China World Trade, bland, simple, grey, and imposing. Looks powerful. St. Regis has the best design, it looks simply beautiful, I'd have rated it number 1 if only it was MUCH TALLER!

Trump International is beautiful neomodernism and Bank of America looks chiselled and sexy. Can't stand the Aqua at all, I just think it's really ugly with all that wavy crap on it. Were these the only skyscrapers finished in 2009?


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Out of these 5 my vote goes to Aqua. The other towers are just ordinary. Taller isn't always better.

I suspect some forummembers are manipulating the pollresults :bash:


----------



## vanku9 (Jan 7, 2010)

weird choices, there are a lot better buildings suited for this.


----------



## ElUsurpador (Jun 25, 2007)

Bank of America Tower, no doubt for me


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Are they what we call "the best"?
Duhhh . . .
Very bias . . .
Many other buildings r more deserving.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

vanku9 said:


> weird choices, there are a lot better buildings suited for this.





Erran said:


> Are they what we call "the best"?
> Duhhh . . .
> Very bias . . .
> Many other buildings r more deserving.


really ... then please name some!


----------



## rd77 (Nov 23, 2007)

Trump International Hotel & Tower, by far!

Clean, "classic American" (to me) skyscraper, the way I like them.

But then, I'm partial to American towers, the 'scrapers I ever saw were in NYC...


----------



## TomWells (Jul 18, 2010)

The Aqua organic effect is impressive as is the old school Trump design. What's missing?
Floor plates, use and IMO qualities that make a building unique.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

from a view of a skyline i like trump international& hotel but from ground i prefer aqua.

from a skyline perspective aqua looks like a normal apartment building its hard to tell there is a wavy design.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Aqua looks weirddddd  but cool at the sametime. 

I'm going w/ BoA Tower. It's the best, imo, and I love its eco-friendly features. 

China World Trade Tower 3 resembles the WTC, in my opinion.


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

1. Aqua. I'm captivated by its uniqueness. 
2. Bank of America. I think it's very elegant and will age well.
3. St. Regis. I really like the cylinder-shaped form of the building. Detractores, adios. 

4. Trump International Hotel & Tower. Sorry but no... It honestly looks like a syringe
5. China WTC III. OMG how Original! what a waste of time, money, materials, etc...


----------



## leoracademico (Feb 12, 2008)

the Aqua Tower, by far!


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Aqua is a boring skyscraper within cool shell whilst boa tower is a cool building! It was featured on The Discovery Channel the other week, great building. It's a shame so many people on here are distracted by a few wavy floor plates. And I think 'which is better?' polls featuring one sole image of each building's exterior is pointless. 

Architecture is inhabited three dimensional space, not a single flat photograph.


----------



## simms3 (Jan 23, 2006)

1. BofA (I like the materials used, the scale, the sleek lines, and the spire...spire works well with the building, also the building fits in well with the surrounding environment)
2. Trump (really a close close second, it was difficult)
3. WTC3 (eh, not my favorite)
4. Aqua (just for being different, but its scale is not my cup of tea and what's beneath those waves? not much)
5. Torre Libertad (just doesn't do much for me)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Trump International Hotel & Tower! Aqua is ugly!


----------



## namk07a3 (Nov 3, 2010)

aqua ! i think it's the best


----------



## mapvxz (Nov 6, 2010)

Iam Choose aqua tower , that's unique tower


----------



## kk810662 (Dec 2, 2010)

ธุรกิจเครือข่ายในเครือ ศรีไทย ซุปเปอร์แวร์ เปิดตัวใหม่ สิงหาคม 2553


snatur ธุรกิจเครือข่ายในเครือ ศรีไทย ซุปเปอร์แวร์ เปิดตัวใหม่ สิงหาคม 2553
พร้อมทีมงานมืออาชีพและระบบทำงานแบบ Online 100%
ทดลองทำธุรกิจฟรี (FreeTest) พร้อมรับรายได้แบบไม่ต้องลงทุนจากการสร้างทีมล่วงหน้า

เอสเนเจอร์

- บริษัทมั่นคงและแข็งแกร่ง ในเครือ ศรีไทย ซุปเปอร์แวร์ บริษัทมหาชน ด้วยทุนจดทะเบียนกว่า 2,700 ล้านบาท
- สินค้าหลากหลายและเป็นสินค้าอุปโภคบริโภคที่ทุกคนต้องใช้ เปลี่ยนรายจ่ายเป็นรายได้อย่างแท้จริง
- แผนการตลาดใหม่ ลงทุนน้อย ทำงานเป็นทีม ทำง่าย ได้เงินมาก ได้เงินเร็ว และเป็นมรดกตกทอด
- ทีมงานมืออาชีพ พร้อมระบบทำงานแบบ Offline และ Online ได้ 100%
- มีห้องประชุม Online ให้คุณทำงานและเรียนรู้ได้จากที่บ้าน

สนใจศึกษารายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม http://www.whysnatur.com


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Only these 5? Burj Dubai wasn't inaugurated in 2009, or it was in 2008?


----------



## infoman66 (Dec 5, 2010)

Aqua is a truly unique work of architecture. 
This is the main reason why I vote for Aqua, but I like most Tore Libertad ( Tower of freedom) from Mexico (most consonant constructions)...


----------



## Dallas boi (Aug 22, 2009)

Trump Tower


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

I voted Bank of America, Trump tower looks similar in design to the Sears tower which is in the same city, and aqua losses it's cool perspective if your not under it. I read Bank of America is a very efficient tower due to the green technology incorporated in its construction. CWTC looks bland but St. Regis is definitely last in my list is way to short to compete with the others.


----------



## Riselkpgtothetop (Sep 14, 2009)

*winterlight*

ggs


----------



## Riselkpgtothetop (Sep 14, 2009)

Riselkpgtothetop said:


> ggs


wrong admin delete... i can`t


----------



## vibram five fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

St Regis !


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

where is the 2010 poll????????? anybody?


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

im_from_zw038 said:


> where is the 2010 poll????????? anybody?


?????^^?????


----------



## we_shine (Jul 16, 2007)

For me it's number 1 - WTC 3

it's like a return to the classic modernistic style, but with some freshness involved.


----------

